# Paloma faith



## FHAT 1 (Oct 12, 2008)

Live from the kitchen, this video is something different and great version of her new song. Just can't rely on you. Worth a watch. 

Cheers Darren


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Can't rely on your video at the moment.


----------

